# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  SE VENDE 30 HECTAREAS EN SAN MARTIN - CHAZUTA

## BRANDON9022

Se Vende 30 Hectáreas de Terreno, su ubicación esta en el Distrito de Chazuta, a 15 min caminando del rio Huallaga, el predio esta registrado en Registros Publicos cuenta con Titulo de Propiedad, en el predio existen arboles maderables propios de la zona, ishpingo, capirona, etc, el terreno es excelente para, un recreo turistico tipo Rustica o Pumarinri.
Cualquier consulta comunicarse con el telefono 992624115.Temas similares: EMPRESA AGROINDUSTRIAL VENDE 1862 HECTAREAS SAN VICENTE DE CAÑETE OPORTUNIDAD PARA EMPRESA AGRÍCOLA - SE VENDE 165 HECTÁREAS EN CHAO - LA LIBERTAD Artículo: En Chazuta incrementan producción de cacao a 1,100 kilogramos por hectárea al año Artículo: Agricultores de Chazuta reciben fertilizantes para cultivo de cacao Artículo: Reforestan 430 hectáreas de suelos degradados en la región San Martín

----------

